# overwhelming salvinia nattans



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

I have some in my tank and it is growing about four square inches a week. Ive been feeding the extra to the turtles at work but I was wondering if its legal to throw away


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

It's not illegal to send some to me...lol...i'd really like some of that and would be more than happy to pay the shipping. Please let me know...If you put it in a bag with a little water, you could probably ship by regular mail without any trouble. The more you could swend, the better since i have several tank i'd like to use it in.

Thanks!!!

Andy



allyn said:


> I have some in my tank and it is growing about four square inches a week. Ive been feeding the extra to the turtles at work but I was wondering if its legal to throw away


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

salvinia is considered a nuisance plant in many areas. do not throw it away. if need be take extra and bake it in the oven until it is certain that it can not survive. this is what i do with the extra duckweed i have as it is also considered a nuisance.

james


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

allyn said:


> I have some in my tank and it is growing about four square inches a week. Ive been feeding the extra to the turtles at work but I was wondering if its legal to throw away


I think it's best to keep it in private collections or destroy excess material, as suggested by James. Feeding it to your turtles sounds like a good idea. 

Coincidentally, I was looking through several files on invasive species this week and remembered a newspaper clipping I'd seen when I looked at your post. I scanned it and uploaded to photobucket, because I thought some DB members might get a kick out of it. This is from a Washington Post, but I'm not sure of the release date. After the image is linked, the print is almost illegible.









This is a link to the scanned image that is more readable:
Salvinia-1.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

And here is a link that suggests Salvinia molesta and S natans are very closely related and possibly the same species. Look below the text for the 'see also' links. 
Salvinia molesta (PIER species info)

Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way, when the Washington Post article trails off, the next species they were about to mention is Salvinia minima, which has been found in MD. 
Here is another good resource:
S natans

Read the comments portion.

Also, it looks like when I'm logged out, the picture appears a lot more clearly..

Mike


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

My tads devour the stuff, to the point where I don't think I have a shred of it left in any of my water features. I'd be happy to take some off your hands


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

yea i dont mind shipping some to whoever wants some. there is a very high chance you will get some snails with them though.
Oh and thanks for the article, very interesting that it closes down places to boating!


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

JL-Exotics said:


> My tads devour the stuff, to the point where I don't think I have a shred of it left in any of my water features. I'd be happy to take some off your hands


Really? I wasn't aware they did that (haven't had one yet). Do they eat duckweed too?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

When I had excess salvinia I placed some in my african chiclid tank thinking that it would have a chance to grow, but by the end of the day the fish hadn't eaten all of it.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah they eat duckweed. My adults have transported duckweed into my bromes... the bromes that have tads in them still have duckweed but it is a lot thinner. Also, the few pieces that are left have no roots.


----------

